# Old furnace—dumb question!



## Christer (Nov 4, 2021)

I have an old American Standard Trane furnace in my house. Manufactured in 1993. Still works great. Model TUE100A948A1

I took the cover off to swap out the filter, and I cannot for the life of me get it back on. It’s 2 panels—one above the other—that look like they’re supposed to pressure fit together. But they won’t stay. They just pop back out.

I can’t find any info or owners manual online anywhere. Anybody have experience with these and know the trick?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

